# bearded dragon vivarium temperatures



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

the basking spot reaches 104.5 and the cool end is 91.2 just wondering are these temperatures ok cause heard different opinions


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

basking spot should be 105F to 115F. Cool end arounf 80F and warm end around 90F. 

so your cool end is too warm. what size viv is it???


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

4ft length and rest is 1 and half ft


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

What equipment are you using to take those temps?
What thermostat are you using?
Where is the thermostat probe?


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

digital exo terra thermometers i adjust the bulb a bit cause it was kinda facing thecold area and the temperatures are better just need to get my thermostat


----------

